# weight pulling



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok, we know I am computer retarded but lets see if I can add a few weight pulling photos from about 5 years ago. 

Blaze, the red and white was not one of our stump pullers but he did okay, although sometimes I thought weight pulling frustrated him. Silva, the black and white is showing the four on the fly...neither paw touching the ground. She was in novice class, you can see the blue lead attached to her collar, to encourage them to pull toward you. 

Wish I had more photos of Thorn and Jewel but I have to figure out how to get them onto this computer first.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice!!!! THey have great form!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

they look like they are having so much fun! the first one she is completely off the ground what an awesome photo!


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

Fantastic pics! Really awesome that you do weight pulling!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That's so great, I'd love to be able to do that with my Pitbull. However I know of nothing around here where they do that. I'm jealous.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Herzo, maybe if you google International Weight Pull Assoc, or weight pulling in general you may be able to find some organizations that do it. UKC also has a weight pulling program. Just a suggestion.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

i thought ukc pulled their WP program?

it sucks when there is nothing in your area...you could always do it for fun and the workout it would give your dog. I do that for Peanut since no events around here either.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

stajbs I'll look into it again. I did look a little a while back didn't find anything close though. Wyoming is sometimes few and far between. We did get him a back pack so when we go to the Mountain this summer he can pack. I also wish there were some dock jumping he just loves water and jumping. I put rope toys in the tree and he will jump and get it. Going to try to get a picture of this and put it up. If I can figure that out some day.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Awesome pix!!

I always thought weight pulling was so cool, I wish I could watch one in person!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> Awesome pix!!
> 
> I always thought weight pulling was so cool, I wish I could watch one in person!


I haven't seen dogs pull, but I make a special trip to the state fair to see the Belgian horses - the first time I went, I thought I was going to be really bored because the schedule said it would last 2 1/2 hours - it turned out so exciting it felt like we were sitting there for only half an hour.

I bet it's the same with dogs.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

PeanutsMommy, you may be right perhaps UKC did pull their program. I haven't pulled with them in some years. Most of our friends still pull IWPA so it is what I am most familiar with.

Oh and depending on the number of entries weight pulls can last from like 8/9AM-5/6PM dependingon weather they do a novice class and how many entires there are in the pro classes. Some of the dogs can pull significant amounts of weight. I've never found them boring even after a few hours because I find myself really pulling for certain dogs in different weight classes. The crowds have their favorites too and it's fun when the crowd gets into it. They even applaud when a dog can't finish a pull and you have the handlers push to start the weight rolling. You always want the dog to finish on a positive note, so they think they pulled it, plus the crowd sees that you don't ask a dog to pull beyond it's abilities. Most dogs let you knnow when they are done anyway. lol


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

Have any pics of the sibe in your avatar? Gorgeous! My favourite breed.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

i could be totally wrong i just thought i heard something about it.


----------

